# new pictures



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Took some pictures before i had to go to work 

im sexy an i know it LMBO cali isnt impressed, but roxy thinks she is 









roxy thinks shes part chipmunk









i guess cali dosnt like show off's









hope you liked the pics


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Love 'em! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

how cute!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So freakin' cute!! I'm glad to see Roxy survived going into the mouth of a vicious Pitbull! Ha ha, I love that shot!!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL thanks, ya she is a trooper  that gator had nothing over her


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Great shots! Your girls are beautiful.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks, they are my divas, well cali acts like one more an roxy more of a baby LOL


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What cuties! Love the pics!!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Adorable pictures! I always think its cool to see a big dog with s small dog and getting along happily together.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

i like that too, i hope it stays like that


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the pictures!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

your welcome, glade you liked lookin at them


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Great pictures! And good looking dogs... that chipmunk pose cracks me up!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL i love her little beggin pose happy i got it on my new camera


----------

